# troubleshooting new sound card



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Give some details on the new card and your computer please.


----------



## voltz (Jul 7, 2010)

new sound card is a 
Diamond Xtreme Sound 5.1 that goes into slot

works off of my windows XP

if I go into sounds and audio device properties, Audio, sound playback doesn't have the new default device listed, but the sound recording has the new device listed as the default device


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you tried installing the latest drivers?

http://www.diamondmm.com/XS51.php

Click on the Support tab and it should be the first download.

Reviews on that card aren't exactly great either. Sounds like a lot of people have numerous problems with it.


----------



## voltz (Jul 7, 2010)

poppameth said:


> Have you tried installing the latest drivers?
> 
> http://www.diamondmm.com/XS51.php
> 
> ...



I tried that, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Is there another vacant PCI slot you can move it to? If so try that. If that doesn't work, I'm not sure what to tell you. Sounds like either the card or the drivers have some problems.


----------



## Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm curious to know if that fixes it now, as it was what I'd recommend. Resetting the ESCD is the only other trick I'd recommend (in BIOS) but most systems don't use that anymore.


----------



## mwha1389 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had sound cards not to work and used a pencil eraser to erase on the contacts on each side. And that has worked on a couple of cards I have worked on. Of course you may want to check with the makers of your mother board to make sure you don't have something that is conflicting with it..


----------



## L4nce0 (Jul 22, 2010)

mwha1389 said:


> I have had sound cards not to work and used a pencil eraser to erase on the contacts on each side.


I would... not advice that... Soundcards are tricky beasts, by far the most killed item in my years.. that or ram.
Algorithm for trouble shooting
install drivers
try another slot.
safe mode, drivers ( for kicks)
test on second computer ( if fails, bad card)
after that look for beta drivers, and try a second card and see if it works.

oh and seriously make sure you don't have any real tech drivers, or any other sound card. that would defiantly do it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've seen MBs that you had to pull (or was it add?) a jumper pin to be able to use (or not use) the onboard audio.
Or try going into safe mode and remove all drivers for audio.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

mwha1389 said:


> I have had sound cards not to work and used a pencil eraser to erase on the contacts on each side. ..


I've done the same thing many times
Usually on older cards
Ther ecan be oxidation build up on unused slots
So sometimes sliding the card in & out of the slot - with power off - will make a better connection


----------

